# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [Video] ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ SHARP VC-350

## MitsoulasFm

Καλησπερα εχω ενα βιντεο sharp vc-350 το ειχα αγορασει απο την ιταλια του 97 καπου 80.000 δραχμες και το προβλημα ειναι οταν ειναι λιγο τσαλακομενη η κασετα χανετε η εικονα τελειως μετα απο κανα δυλεπτο ερχετε αλλα κανει μια ασπρη γραμμη στην μεση και μετα επανερχεται κανονικα τι φταιει?? μπορειτε να μυ πειτε?

----------


## MitsoulasFm

μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει?

----------


## giannhsitia

Οταν η κασετα ειναι ενταξη τοτε πως παιζει? κανει τα ιδια?

----------


## MitsoulasFm

οταν ειναι ενταξει παιζει καλα αλλα οταν ειναι λιγο τσαλακομενη πολυ λιγο χανει την εικονα η κανει την γραμμη

----------


## Papas00zas

Είναι φυσικότατο-χάνεται η επαφή της ταινίας με την κεφαλή. Το ξέρω γτ επί 8 χρόνια είχα αρχείο σε κασέτες και έγραψα πολλές. 
Έστω και μια γαμμή τσαλακώματος να έχει η ταινία, υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Τουλάχιστον αυτό έχω δει.

----------


## MitsoulasFm

δηλαδη οταν λες χανεται τι ενοιεις

----------


## agis68

εννοεί οτι με το σπάσιμο της ταινείας  δεν μπορει να διαβασει η κεφαλή και δεν δειχνει σωστά....χανεται η "πληροφορία" που ειναι στη περιοχή τσάκισης...

----------

